# I wish I had a more patient model..



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I was given some fake blood and bruise make-up for a video my mate was shooting. I think I could of done alot better but he didn't want to wait two minutes..










Its all I got.. He doesn't like his picture taken.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like he got into a street fight


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yep, looks like he got the crap kicked out of him. Good job.

Not that I can do *any* of that but, nose bleeds start inside the nose...unless he was cut just below the nose.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I know they do.. he just had too many limits and expected alot.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

looks really good, especially considering the constraints.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well it looks awesome -- even moreso if he was being whiney about it!


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'm hoping to convince him to let me paint his face for the halloween party, he always complains how he can't see in his death costume. I have limited makeup but I can put something together with the stage and some home mixtures around the house.


----------

